

Zuckerberg: I wish Parse had been around when I started Facebook - csmajorfive
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/05/zuckerberg-i-wish-parse-had-been-around-when-i-started-facebook/

======
caiob
so says the guy who's blamed HTML5 for the Facebook Mobile app sluggishness.

~~~
loceng
It just so happens Facebook owns Parse ... so no bias in his statement
either.. even if it could otherwise be genuine.

